# birth plan template?



## Cekimon (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi... I'm looking for a template birth plan natural mama style. I feel like i was so clueless with the first baby I'm surprised I survived the whole ordeal without a C-sect and manged to breastfeed successfully (finally).

The more I read, the more I realize I still have a lot to learn and here I am seven days from my due date. i figure i better start this birth plan soon.

thanks for your help!


----------



## .:Melissa:. (May 14, 2008)

I used a few different tools online to organize my birth plan. The two that I looked at were: Earth Mama Angel Baby Birth Plan and iVillage's customized birth plan. These were both much too long for me, so I cut a lot out (my doctor would have never ever looked at my birth plan had it been more than 1 page!) But there's a lot of information and options on there that I had never put any thought into, so it was a good starting point for me to do more research. I had a "backup birth plan" with all the "in case of c-section" options ... just in case. I didn't want to have it on my first-string plan because it seemed unnecessary if I was going natural (and DH knew to whip it out in case there was some reason to). So I used these templates, but ended up writing my own with only the stuff that was very important to me. I also talked to the birth center ahead of time and asked a lot of questions -- it turned out that many of the things I would have had on my plan were routine there anyway and I didn't need to specify it in writing.
Good luck with your plan!!


----------

